# stanza head replacement (HELP)



## Rippel1234 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey. i just bought a stanza with a broken timing chain. when the chain broke it bent a few valves too. im going to replace the whole head now but im not sure exactly what to do to replace it. if there is anyone out there that knows how to do it an is willing to give me a step by step instructions. i would be most grateful! thanx


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Rippel1234 said:


> hey. i just bought a stanza with a broken timing chain. when the chain broke it bent a few valves too. im going to replace the whole head now but im not sure exactly what to do to replace it. if there is anyone out there that knows how to do it an is willing to give me a step by step instructions. i would be most grateful! thanx


HOpe you can enjoy your recent purchase. well first of all knowing what year is a little helpful....but generally for changing out the head you have to drain the coolant, and disconnect the battery for safety. Depending what year/engine you got, you'll have to just take off little things that may be attached to the head, such as wires and vacuum lines. Use tape to mark every connection you disconnect just for ease of putting it back together. you'll have to take off the intake manifold and exhaust manifold, just as pre warning you might break a few exhaust manifold bolts, prepare for it. ummmm, i believe you'll have to take off the timing cover then the valve cover. I'm not for sure on that, and i think theres a difference between ca20e and ka24e on the procedure. basically you'll take those two covers off, unbolt the head and pull/pry it off. There should be marks though on the timing gears....make sure they're lined up before you take the head off...then when the new one goes on it must be lined up properly also. keeping in mind with that the distributo also must be marked for proper timing when it comes off. 
Sorry i can't give you a step by step, but hopefully i've helped. The best thing you can do is to go out and buy a manual, whether it be the expensive nissan factory service manual or a chiltons manual. 
Good Luck


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Rippel1234 said:


> hey. i just bought a stanza with a broken timing chain. when the chain broke it bent a few valves too. im going to replace the whole head now but im not sure exactly what to do to replace it. if there is anyone out there that knows how to do it an is willing to give me a step by step instructions. i would be most grateful! thanx


I had to do the same thing on my 92 Stanza about 3 months after i bought it. The timing chain tenseners go out a lot i guess and then the chain slips and bends all the valves. Awesome! anyway, buy a chiltons guide and rip that sucker apart. and don't skip any steps in the guide... i learned the hard way. i was trying to just pull the timing cover straight off but it turns out there is a bracket that connects it too under the crank shaft somewhere. So you have to pull the oil pan too.


----------



## Rippel1234 (Jan 28, 2005)

scafidipro said:


> I had to do the same thing on my 92 Stanza about 3 months after i bought it. The timing chain tenseners go out a lot i guess and then the chain slips and bends all the valves. Awesome! anyway, buy a chiltons guide and rip that sucker apart. and don't skip any steps in the guide... i learned the hard way. i was trying to just pull the timing cover straight off but it turns out there is a bracket that connects it too under the crank shaft somewhere. So you have to pull the oil pan too.


 when it happened to your car, which valves bent? what else did u have to buy new? also i have almost all the bolts removed to get the head off but i cant seem to find all the ones for the intake manifold. do u know where they all are?


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Rippel1234 said:


> when it happened to your car, which valves bent? what else did u have to buy new? also i have almost all the bolts removed to get the head off but i cant seem to find all the ones for the intake manifold. do u know where they all are?


I'm not really sure which ones got bent... I took it to a shop to get inspected and they just told me i had to get all the valves replaced. I think they were all bent because we didn't know what was wrong and we tried to push start it, which pretty much rotated the crank and pistons and not the cam shaft and valves... so i think they were all messed up. Anyway, the intake manifold is tricky. There should be 7 bolts for the intake manifold... if you REALLY dont want to buy a book just get a new gasket and look at the holes in the gasket. I do know that you will need to get under the car and remove a big metal bracket to reach a few of them. good luck!


----------

